# Joining the union



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Svtlightning207 said:


> I am in the process of signing up for the union. I have to send in my transcripts, take an aptitude test, etc... I'm hoping to get hired relatively quickly, how long is the wait typically? I'm in new york, I believe it is IBEW local 236. I know i'm smarter than 90% of the population so the aptitude test shouldn't be an issue. Ive already got all my own tools and test equipment. any suggestions, tips? I really think i'll be better off with a good solid career type job in this economy rather than trying to make it on my own (all though doing quite well, I can't guarentee this all year round)


In a bad economy there is no guarantee for anyone.

Good luck..:thumbsup:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not to be negative but I would expect at least a 6month wait for joining the union. When times are good it can be quicker. However for the majority of the US times are tough. Good luck!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Svtlightning207 said:


> I know i'm smarter than 90% of the population ....



With that attitude you should be telling us when the economy will improve.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't know how things are in your region, but some places will have a short wait. Follow the cranes. Pacific NW is ramping up for an upswing right now.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I honestly feel as though a majority of the population are getting dumber as we speak, there is an overwhelming abundance of dumb people I come in contact with everyday. 90% is an exaggeration, but for the most part the younger crowd these days have no talent, skills or ambition.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm located in upstate new york, unfortunately. However there does seem to be alot of useless construction projects going on.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

Svtlightning207 said:


> I'm located in upstate new york, unfortunately. However there does seem to be alot of useless construction projects going on.


What is a "useless" project?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Fractured said:


> What is a "useless" project?


My guess is one he isn't working on.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't miss any classes and take advantage of your training center. I wish I would have taken H.V. cable termination, a specialty field.


----------

